# Scousers: The Kif needs a new home



## non stop noise (May 9, 2006)

Calling all Liverpool Connections:

As some of you may know: The Kif (music studios, rehearsal rooms, muso drop-in centre ) closed it's operations at Parr Street at the end of last month due to an expiring lease on the building they were in.

They are currently working out of 52 Roscoe street, but due to evening noise restrictions they are unable to operate as a rehearsal rooms/studio there.

Anybody know of any decent-sized, rentable spaces in the city centre?

Ta-La


----------

